# A video of puppy (yet to be named!)



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

http://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q557/vfc100/?action=view&current=20120204_112403.mp4

Hope this works ! Took forever to load up


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, just watched it again. I LOVE HER!!!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my... How gorgeous!! She has the sweetest little face!! That video will definately help you pass the time until she comes home 

I think she suits Amber xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwww Turi look at her wee tail going at ten to the dozen she is gorgeous! Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!!! little baby puppy kisses!!!!!!!!!!! melt my heart! she is just perfect!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhh that made me smile. She's very cute, what a pretty face! How will you manage to wait 3 more weeks? Definitely needs a pretty name.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah she's gorgeous, such a lovely colour. And her coat is going wavy already. Don't you just love a puppy's wagging tail??!! You look smitten already Turi


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless her so cute with her waggy tail!! I always say i should have called Betty "Waggy Aggie" as her tail wags all the time (or Fluffy Buffy when she needs a haircut!!).

I bet you can't wait now Turi!!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you - I am well and truely smitten! 

Harri, if she's wavy already (at five weeks) do you think it's likely she'll be quite curly?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh Turi she is soooo sweet - that is the waggiest puppy tail I've ever seen. I can see you are well and truly in love :love-eyes:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Her little tail reminds me of a helicopter blade !!
Name idea - Heli !


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Turi, she is soooo pretty!! Very excited for you!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She probably will be fairly wavy/curly if her coat is waving already.

Betty is fairly wavy/curly and here is a pic of her at 7weeks so you can see her coat then.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh when your puppy kissed your face Turi ... I melted  lovely video xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep watching the video, puppies are too cute!!!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, teeny tiny Betty Boo! :love-eyes:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ooooo, teeny tiny Betty Boo! :love-eyes:


Yep very tiny, but you'll see how fluffy Betty is now compared to 7 weeks to give you some idea of the changes you'll see in the puppy with no name yet's coat.

xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe we should call her 'noname'. That's original...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well "No name" is a Wilkie Collins book with the main character called Magdalen and her sister Norah.

Thats two more names for you with a "no name" link!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a beauty! I don't remember Biscuit's tail wagging that fast! Although when hubbie comes in from work we say he has a 'helicopter tail'! She looks very content!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi, she is gorgeous! Lovely waggy tail and you look very happy!  x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautifully happy!
Sunny is my current fave girl name. 
( well that and Meryl but don't think anyone else really likes that!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah she is adorable. That tail is to die for. What a little happy girl... my fave name is still Saffy!  xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh she is gorgeous Turi, my heart melts.

I would say she's looks as though she will be more wavy than curly. This is Wynny at about 7 weeks and Wynny today.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah she's beautiful and so cuddly and waggy tailed!!! I still like Saffy definitely! xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

She is beautiful lucky you. I bet the time cant go fast enough. I like Amber as a name.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Donna, Whynny was so much smaller than our puppy! I suppose there is just four puppies in our litter...


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG! She is adorable! Good luck in choosing a name, I know how hard it can be and it took me ages to settle on Bertie's name. I kept looking at the photos of him and saying lots of different names but kept going back to Bertie.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh how sweet is she....that waggy tail is to die for! You are positively beaming Turi.  Saffy is a nice name and a little more unusual than Amber or Lucy. Why did you go off Roo or Ren, do you not think either of those would suit her?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She's delicious isn't she?! 

I was beaming - but it was also really warm in there so Marcus and I are bright red in all the pictures! 

We didn't think she was a 'Roo' but then last night we went back to it... 

We really are the world's most indecisive people!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No Turi ... I am the undecisive one on naming cockapoos trust me on this one, I have lists and family votes and still fluff about at the last minute saying .. 'oh no, what name shall I pick' lol ... never indecisive picking the puppy though or decided I actually want a cockapoo, funny that ... just the naming gets every time   

You will pick the right name in the end .. just like you picked the right puppy for you


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone says Cockapoos are clever - can't we just ask her to pick her own name?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good plan  and worth a try .. they are clever afterall 

May end up with a name like 'Cute Head Tilt' lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oooo....what about writing the options on some pieces of paper, and see which one she goes too!!
Just make sure you are happy with all of the options!! that would be cool!! and you could video it for a reveal of the puppy name!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes Mo .. that would be a great name reveal video  you are good at this xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You never know, my Cockapoo puppy could challenge the rule that Cockapoos are intelligent. She might eat the little bits of paper...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is sooooo sweet, well whatever name she ate first should be hers then!! I bet if you are like me you'll still be unsure when you have made the decision but then she will grow into it. I do already have our cockapoo pup's name sorted but will keep it quiet for now (till chosen pup) but that will be a boy. quite like Cally.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, loving the suspense Dawn


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Awww what a gorgeous little pup...such a waggly tail and you are clearly a smitten puppy parent...rightly so coz she is sooooo cute!!! You're making me want another one! I bet you cannot wait until she comes home...won't be long now!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy - love the wagging tail


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We have a name people! 

Saffi 

Which in Arabic means 'Victorious'... the same meaning as my 'real' name!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcom Saffi, you little cutie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!! Saffi is very cute! and what a coincidence to have the same meaning!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a lovely name, welcome Saffi can't wait to see more photos and videos of you.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Saffi is a lovely name! Names ending with an i or y are great for when you call them and you often find names that don't end in an i or y often get changed to add a y or i to the end, example my friend's dog is called Max yet when calling him it's often "Maxi"!!!

x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect It was meant to be.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Turi little saffi is absolutely beautiful!!! love her name,its so unusual and suits her too,not long to go now,this little girl is going to such a fab home!! xxx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Stunning... b-e-a-utiful !!! If I had a girl it was to be Amber so I agree with NellyBean.... Rosie is cute too  However..... I really fell in love with the name Sienna... (colour meaning reddish brown) you could call her CeeCee for short !! only my son is called Jude and Sienna Miller and Jude Law ( see the connection!)so couldnt and I am having a boy now so it doesnt matter. I am waiting to name him till I first meet him Saturday so wait for my 'Help I cant Name Him' post :-D XX


I really must get used to this posting and reading the page 5 of 5 messages lol !!!! Saffi is a perfect name ... and a great meaning behind....love it x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely name - maybe she will be the sensible one - like Saffy in Ab Fab! (sorry if already been said), looking back over some old posts and reading that you liked Roo especially as it would suit her if she was bouncy made me think that Kanga would be a good name as well! But Saffy it is, sweet snuggly Saffy!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Saffi is a lovely name for her  .... when do you collect her? S x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's a super name and given it has the same meaning as yours, it's obviously meant to be! Looking forward to your homecoming little Saffi. 


.........now who would like to take a bet on Turi changing her mind about the name?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well said Claire - though I just read your post out to Marcus and he said, 'no way, that's it. No more mind changing' 

We bring her home on Tuesday 28th. 19 days tomorrow!!! 

We've all the kit, bar the baby gates which we're picking up tomorrow. We plan to put them and the crate up before she arrives so the cats can get used to the extra 'bits' round the house. 

I might just read Gwen's 'The Perfect Puppy' one more time though... 

Night folks  and glad you like the name! And yes, it reminds me of Ab Fab


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great name - put it on your pita pata before you change your mind


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Done! See... I _can_ be decisive sometimes...!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent name choice


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! Bet you can't wait!! This time last year MOnty had just been born (7th Feb) and we were getting weekly photo's of him - we were just ssssooooooo excited and the day we went to choose him we didn't want to leave with out him!

Good luck with choosing a name - Amber is good for her colour - don't think she's as dark as Monty. Have attached a photo of Monty at 5 weeks and his first day home at 8 weeks and one of him now - think he was quite wavy too.

Miranda&Monty


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Miranda, 

Monty was just so gorgeous as a puppy and now even more handsome as an adult. He’s considerably darker than our puppy (who we’ve named Saffi!) but has similar markings with white bits on his nose and paws. It’s interesting to see he went darker as he got older – normally it’s the other way round! But it’s nice to see his white markings have remained distinguishable. Only time will tell how our little girl will turn out!

Can’t wait for the meet in March – will be lovely to meet all of you and your Cockapoos!


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Great name !


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Turi little Saffi is divine :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Love her name, Saffie is Oakley's Mum's name too


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Just over two weeks to go now... getting SO excited!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Just over two weeks to go now... getting SO excited!!!


Oooooooooh im getting excited for you!!! I bet she will have changed again when you pick her up,at this age their coats,size etc changes a lot,its lovely to see the changes in pics which im sure you will share with us lol xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Just over two weeks to go now... getting SO excited!!!


I bet you are!! I remember feeling of excitement when waiting to get Betty and then the nerves the day before of "can i cope etc?" and then loving having her but feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all. It really is an emotional rollercoaster but so worth it and in no time at all it will feel like you've never not had Saffi.

As i'd never had pets of my own since living at home, it was weird having this small fluffy thing walking round my flat and having to watch where i stood etc!!!

xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mandym said:


> Oooooooooh im getting excited for you!!! I bet she will have changed again when you pick her up,at this age their coats,size etc changes a lot,its lovely to see the changes in pics which im sure you will share with us lol xxx


So true about how much they change!! I meant to take a pic of Betty every day of her first year but somehow didn't manage this as i wanted to document how much they change.

xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> So true about how much they change!! I meant to take a pic of Betty every day of her first year but somehow didn't manage this as i wanted to document how much they change.
> 
> xx


What a great idea! That would show people roughly how their pup will change and if a few new owners did it then there would be a variation in coat types,im sure jojo would love that for her blog xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Great name Turi!

While Amber is a lovely name and would have suited her its pretty popular for dogs so you may get more than her back when you call her in the park. I had that happen to me with Zak. I didnt realise how common it was until I kept getting strange dogs running up when I called him LOL

Two weeks! Woooo Hoooo!


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

The final countdown begins Turi, you must be so excited.Love the name Saffi.
Just to say we had a stair gate for when Stevie came home, but we stopped using it after the first day as she kept putting her head between the bars and we were worried that her head might get stuck.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lovely name I was going to suggest Suri means Princess. Bet you cant wait !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rustler said:


> The final countdown begins Turi, you must be so excited.Love the name Saffi.
> Just to say we had a stair gate for when Stevie came home, but we stopped using it after the first day as she kept putting her head between the bars and we were worried that her head might get stuck.


Oh dear... hadn't considered that. I'll let you know how we get on!


----------

